# What Stores Allow Dogs???



## mommatee

Besides the obvious petstores (Petco, Petsmart), where can I take my malt shopping with me? I know Lowes allows dogs but I don't know of anyplace else.


----------



## yeagerbum

I've seen little dogs in Macy's, Bloomingdale's, and J.Crew. I think as long as there is no food then it should be okay. Also depends on if the shopping center is dog friendly. We have an outdoor shopping center(not just one huge building) and everyone takes their dogs along on a sunny day.


----------



## SugarBob62

Well I guess it depends on the dog too. I mean I could have taken Andy probably anywhere...but I'm limited with Nelson. He makes a scene even at the pet store so...
I've taken them to Lowe's. But I've seen someone had a Maltese in a Marshalls once, and she said anywhere she wasn't allowed, she didn't go haha...besides food establishments.
I mean I guess as long as they are contained somehow and not walking around on the floor and not barking, they wouldn't care I guess?


----------



## The A Team

I guess all areas are different, some more dog friendly than others.

Here, I take mine to PetSmart, Lucky's Bed & Biscuit, Home Depot and Lowes.


I've taken Ava (in her purse carrier) to many stores. the girl at T J Maxx led us into a private dressing room so Ava could stay in the basket of the cart! She's been into just about every local store and was welcomed......all except Target. I had to run into Target for a few minutes (unplanned) and couldn't leave Ava in the hot car, At the checkout counter, we were kicked out and couldn't even pay for our purchase. Needless to say, I don't like Target anymore. The woman there was actually mean....and Ava had been totally concealed and quiet, she barked once at a kid when it was my turn to pay.....


----------



## Bailey&Me

I like to take Bailey with me to stores too...and he's not a Malt and he's not that small (around 12 pounds). I've taken him to Home Goods, AC Moore, Sears, Burlington Coat Factory and of course tons of different petstores here. If I'm out with him and know that I need to stop at a store, I'll call ahead and ask if he is allowed in. I either carry him or put him in the cart. He does pretty well usually.


----------



## SpringHasSprung

I take Spring and Summer almost everywhere, as long as there isn't food being sold, I haven't had any pushback at all. In fact, most places welcome them with open arms. EXCEPT Target. They are HORRIBLY dog UNfriendly. And I find that I hardly shop there at all anymore.


----------



## kathym

Bloomingdales allows all size dogs tiny to giant. :thumbsup:It like no other store in the world.....OK got my plug in.
On a whole most stores that do not have food will let you in..I find that if they are in a bag its ok


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Most stores that don't carry food are OK with the Malts -- especially if they can remain in the shopping cart or in their bag. Alot of them are fine with having the Malts in their stroller. Except for PetSmart, Petco, Home Depot and Lowes, I normally only take Secret or Lacie but not more than 1. I did take all 3 into Michael's once because I was doing errands and had them with me and it was too hot to leave them in the car. The people were fine with it and very understanding. They did sit in the shopping cart.

I never let my Malts walk in a store. I have no idea how dirty the floor is and wouldn't want to take a chance.

Pat -- I had the very same terrible experience in Target with Lacie (in her bag) about 4 years ago. They were extremely mean and rude about having her in there, and I've never felt the same about Target since then. 

Also, I love to take the girls to Starbucks when the weather is nice and we can sit outside. They aren't allowed into Starbucks but everyone loves having them sit outside. We have several wonderful cafes that have outdoor patios that I can have the girls at. Again, I try not to overwhelm them by taking all 3 and usually take 1 at a time. 

My motto is -- love me -- love my fluffs!!! Want me to spend money at your store -- love my fluffs!!! LOL


----------



## mommatee

My motto is -- love me -- love my fluffs!!! Want me to spend money at your store -- love my fluffs!!! LOL[/QUOTE]

I think this will be my new motto :chili:


----------



## SugarBob62

I wouldn't think Target would allow dogs, since they sell food there. I can see their point, if they don't want to get in trouble with health code violations or something if they got cited for it. Though I'm sure service dogs are allowed in there, as its the law. But they do have food and a food court area with fresh food served, so I understand their reasoning. Though people don't need to be rude, thats a different issue.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I've taken Rocky to Staples, Lowe's, Home Depot, Kohl's, TJMax, Marshalls and to cafes and restaurants with outdoor seating. Rocky is pretty well behaved:innocent:, sit's in the shopping cart in a store or under a table while we're eating. At TJMaX a man shopper thought he was so cute he was taking pictures of Rocky with his phone. Rocky sat in the child's seat of the shopping cart facing me while I walked around and he thought it was so adorable, LOL. I've never had a bad experience, but once when I was walking in the outside nursery part of Walmart looking at plants, a salesclerk asked me if he was a service dog. I said no but we are outdoors and I am holding him. He said I really should only take him there if he is a service dog...I said, really? :blink:Because the last time I was here another clerk said it was ok to take him into the store, just don't go on the food side of the store. (They should at least get their information straight!) So I won't be taking him back to Walmart.


----------



## Piccolina

I entered Target today with 2 fluffs in my bag and was told "cannot come in with the dogs"


----------



## spookiesmom

I never liked Target all that much anyway. Just another reason not to shop there.


----------



## girlygirls

I've only done Pet stores and Justice for Girls. They didn't say anything. I took Skittle to my daughter's indoor soccer game and had her in her bag. Took her out to put on my lap. The owner of the place came over and basically yelled at me in a very nasty tone and said "No dogs allowed!". Then she proceeded to stand in front of me with her arms folded waiting for me to leave and followed us out. All she had to do was let me know nicely and it would have been fine.


----------



## Shannan

I haven't run any to any problems anywhere with London being welcome. (She's even gone into Target 

She's a tiny thing and rides in my purse if its an unplanned store visit. I can easily move my arm and cover her quickly when needed though.
If she is spotted, usually a quick wink and smile gets her through. She's not a barker and unless she's spotted she won't give herself away (kids seem to ALWAYS spot her though and tend to be a bit loud- LOOK AT THE PUPPY!!! IT HAS BOWS!!!)

I do avoid bringing her in places where food is sold though for safety concerns. One single gram of dog feces carries 1.5 million e-coli bacteria and I'm SUPER paranoid about cross-contamination (she's bathed weekly but you just never know... I couldn't live with myself if I hurt someone else)


----------



## Shannan

girlygirls said:


> I've only done Pet stores and Justice for Girls. They didn't say anything. I took Skittle to my daughter's indoor soccer game and had her in her bag. Took her out to put on my lap. The owner of the place came over and basically yelled at me in a very nasty tone and said "No dogs allowed!". Then she proceeded to stand in front of me with her arms folded waiting for me to leave and followed us out. All she had to do was let me know nicely and it would have been fine.



OMG! 

I actually think I would have said a not so nice dog related comment right back to her 

Asking is one thing- a scene is a bit much.

(I took London to the ice rink not long ago and one of the owners saw her and ask if she was going to be skating... I ask if they has her size rentals. London is now very much welcome there


----------



## kathym

Shannan said:


> OMG!
> 
> I actually think I would have said a not so nice dog related comment right back to her
> 
> Asking is one thing- a scene is a bit much.
> 
> (I took London to the ice rink not long ago and one of the owners saw her and ask if she was going to be skating... I ask if they has her size rentals. London is now very much welcome there


 
That happened to me once where someone told me very loudly about there are no dogs allowed i did not hesitate to ask how she got in.


----------



## Shannan

kathym said:


> that happened to me once where someone told me very loudly about there are no dogs allowed i did not hesitate to ask how she got in.





hahahahaha!!!!

Yes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommatee

kathym said:


> That happened to me once where someone told me very loudly about there are no dogs allowed i did not hesitate to ask how she got in.


GOOD ONE!!!! I'll have to remember this and use it if ever needed. :aktion033:


----------



## angelgirl599

The nicer department stores welcome Lola with no issues...Bloomingdales, Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf Goodman, etc.


----------



## Orla

Ireland is so not dog friendly, I can't bring Milo to any stores!


----------



## Snowbody

So many darn places carry food now -- like convenience and drug stores that the places are getting more and more limited. When we drive to VT we stop at a gas station/convenience store and they won't let Tyler in. :angry: Not great in the winter but we take turns. Tyler likes to come with me to the hair salon and lots of women bring their dogs there...usually white fluffy ones. :HistericalSmiley::thumbsup: I take Tyler in the subway and busses but in his bag.


----------



## heartmadeforyou

I have gotten to where I don't ask because it is easier for people to just say no because they don't know my dog and what kind of behavior he will display. Most of the time when they see him in action, they are fine with him being with me.

I carry Bogie in a basket or bag and he is visible. I won't take him with me unless he is fully groomed and tidy. He never barks and if I were to put the basket down, he won't leave it unless I give him the OK (even when kids tempt him.) I don't let him walk on the floor or leave his basket/bag when we are in stores. Yes, kids have an eagle eye and can spot him a mile away! I never take him in where food is prepared.

Bogie has gone into Hills Bank, West Music, Donna's Dance Place, Hancock Fabrics, JoAnn Fabrics, Michaels, Hollywood Nails, Bliss Hair Salon, Shields Sewing Center, Pine Needles Sewing Center, Kohls, Menards (garden center only), Home Depot, Lowes, Younkers, Walmart auto area (waiting for an oil change) and the Asian Massage place in our local mall (he stayed in his basket under the face rest and just watched me while I was getting my massage.)

I shop at many of those places strictly because they allow (and some even welcome) Bogie. I'm trying to have Bogie set a good example so people know there can be something in between Cujo and a service dog. If people behave badly they have to leave when asked, I don't see why the same can't apply to my dog.

We have only been asked to leave a place once (Gymnastics place... Alexandra no longer takes classes from that gym.)

Places where he has gone hidden in his Kwiggy Bo bag include the Mall of America (very short visit), Ikea, Walmart, and Ben Franklin.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i have taken dolce to alot of little stores in my bag , some ppl havent even noticed hes in there , i have taken him to petsmart , foot locker , childrens place , and i have taken him w me to many mc donalds , popeyes and kennedy fried chicken lol .. i also took him to the movies .. im telling u dolce is a very well behaved doggie he only barks in my house when the door rings . oh i even snuck him into con edison ( my job) to meet my co workers one day i was off . and he has gone in the subway and buses too.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I think it also depends on the area you are in. Our local Old Navy does not permit dogs but the one in the outdoor shopping complex that is dog friendly does permit dogs. When I have pointed this out I have been told that the stores can have different policies.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

thats def true erin!


----------



## SugarBob62

The funny thing about shopping carts is, I forget either Petco or Petmsart here...has a sign to NOT put pets in the shopping carts...I can't figure that one out.

I almost have to do that with Nelson because he goes crazy in the pet store with the other dogs, so for his safety and the other dogs, it's best to put him the shopping cart. I can't figure out why they can't go in there??? So those of your saying you put them in the carts at other stores no problem, boggles my mind, why a PET store wouldn't even allow it??


----------

